

Marc Benioff and Eric Schmidt Keynote, Dreamforce 2011 - joelhaus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDl5hb0XbfY

======
joelhaus
The bit about the Moto acquisition is here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDl5hb0XbfY#t=58m25s>

...it was very interesting to hear from Schmidt that the patent legislation
currently pending in Congress will actually improve the Patent Office's
ability to invalidate overly broad patents that have already been issued. I
wasn't aware of that, but I imagine that this could significantly improve the
patent litigation environment.

